# supplement curbs 14 year old IBS HOW and WHY?



## VFRTEX (Dec 19, 2002)

I am a 33 year old male, and I have lived with the embarrassment, pain and life obstructing effects of IBS. I've stumbled upon something that without a doubt has reduced my symptoms to almost a non issue. Here is what happened: My wife ran out of a daily vitamin, so she bought some for me called "Men's Health" and for her "Womens Health" supplements from the Target Pharmacy. She has never had any sign of IBS, and upon taking these she became constipated for days. I on the other hand had normal bowel movements for the first time in years. I am one who suffers from diarhea, with 3-5 episodes per day. Gut wrenching cramps, and very sudden attacks. I have never been able to travel well because of my doctor dianosed IBS.Gone are the sudden, urgent ("Butt explosions" I call them). I am regular enough to consider myself normal. And what I want to know is why did this work for me, and what in this concotion is responsible? NOTE: if you suffer from constipation...don't try this stuff, it will certtainly make you worse. But note, My step father also has IBS and experienced the same reduction of symptoms as I have after two days. I hope this can help somebody, and if anyone can tell what ingredient is working, I would be very appreciative!!!


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

Is there iron in them and if so how much?Iron supplements are very constipating.Lorrie


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

There are some ingredients in vitamins that will cause diarrhea and or constipation. I for one know that taking calcium over the last four years has controlled my urgent diarrhea explosions. Magnesium on the other had will add to the diarrher. If you intestines are irritated form having diarrhea all the time then Vitamin c the acid vitamin will only make you feel worse. So you must have hit on the right combination that works for you. What are the main ingredients in the vitamin you purchased.Linda


----------

